# Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

Hai,
hoffe ich hab die richtige Rubrik erwischt.

Ich suche nach einer guten Anleitung zum Bau eines Oberflächenskimmers. Hab (glaube ich zumindest) das ganze Forum durchstöbert, einiges gefunden, aber nichts was mir so richtig weiterhilft.

Ich meine eben so eine richtige Anleitung mir Querschnittszeichnung, Funktion, Anschlüssen etc.

Hat jemand so was in der Schublade ? 

Danke schon jetzt.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Hallo Frank,

guck doch mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16858


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

*grmml*, da hab ich gefühlte 40.356 Threads gelesen und den nicht gefunden. Danke.
Was nicht heisst dass all ihr anderen aus dem __ Schneider seit. 
Bin für jeden Input weiterhin dankbar.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Servus Frank

Solltest uns erstmal erzählen, wie du filterst .... gepumpt, in Schwerkraft .... 


welche Pumpe
welchen Filter

Ich denke, wenn Schwerkraft ein Thema ist, bist mit einem käuflichen schneller am Ziel  ... preislich ist dieser unschlagbar und funktioniert, selbst bei wechselten Wasserstände sehr gut ... 




Bevor ich den oben gezeigten kaufte, hatte ich einen 110er Winkel (= 87° Bogen) als Skimmer, leider machte er die wechselnden Wasserstände nicht mit, sodas manchmal der Filter leer gepumpt wurde 


 
Bei mir lief alles in Schwerkraft, mit einer 15000er Aquamax, die leider ohne Bypass den Bachlauf speiste ...


 

 
Kurz nach der Fertigstellung 2003



 
2006 ......


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Hallo

Das gelesen ?

mfG


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Servus Karsten

Obst du es glaubst oder nicht ...

Dein Skimmerbau, dein voher geposteter Link .... wollte ihn schon einstellen ....

Ist eine hervorragende Doku 

Habe es aber dann, wegen der ungewissen Verhältnissen von Frank, gelassen 

Danke das du es aufgegriffen hast


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Danke Karsten. Das hilft mal weiter.

@Helmut: Meine Filterei erfolgt über eine Pumpe die auf ~100cm Tiefe liegt und den "Schamott" in einen Aussenfilter befördert..den Rest erledigt die Schwerkraft (wie bei den meisten wohl) 
Hersteller von Pumpe und Filter hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## karsten. (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Oberflächenskimmer (Eigenbau)*

Hallo
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]
kleiner Nachtrag noch[/URL]

und zwar bezog sich die Antwort auf die Frage :
woher ich weiß ,dass so ein Teil
leicht 25m __ fliegen kann  

mfG


----------

